# Increasing magazine capacity for the px4



## Slenderloin (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok so I'm curious... 
I picked up a beretta px4 subcompact. As far as the full size mags go they sell the kits to make the 17 capacity go to 20. Do they sell a kit for the 13 capacity mag to go to 15 or 16? If not, do i cut the tabs off the foot plate tabs to fit in the base of the mag and stretch the spring a bit? Maybe use the full size kit and cut the spring to fit smaller? Id love to tinker with it but i dont want to break a $30 mag. Thanks!


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Slenderloin said:


> Ok so I'm curious...
> I picked up a beretta px4 subcompact. As far as the full size mags go they sell the kits to make the 17 capacity go to 20. Do they sell a kit for the 13 capacity mag to go to 15 or 16? If not, do i cut the tabs off the foot plate tabs to fit in the base of the mag and stretch the spring a bit? Maybe use the full size kit and cut the spring to fit smaller? Id love to tinker with it but i dont want to break a $30 mag. Thanks!


I believe you can make the 15 round 18 round magazines. To properly answer our questions call Beretta Cust. Support and they can help. You can also post a question son Beretta Forum at Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin

On my Px4 9mm Compact I used my 17 round mags and also the 20 rounders fit in with only a little of the mag sticking out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Slenderloin said:


> Ok so I'm curious...
> I picked up a beretta px4 subcompact. As far as the full size mags go they sell the kits to make the 17 capacity go to 20. Do they sell a kit for the 13 capacity mag to go to 15 or 16? If not, do i cut the tabs off the foot plate tabs to fit in the base of the mag and stretch the spring a bit? Maybe use the full size kit and cut the spring to fit smaller? Id love to tinker with it but i dont want to break a $30 mag. Thanks!


The plus 3 mag extension will work on the subcompact mags. Use 15 round mag springs used for the compact mags or buy Wolff 15 round springs used for the 92. The sub will also accept the 15 round compact mags and the full size 17 round mags with or w/o the 3 round extension. Don't go cutting or especially stretching magazine springs would be my humble advice.


----------



## Bonham (Jun 21, 2015)

So, there are a couple ways to extend clip capacity.

First, you can get a longer clip than your Combat or Sub-Compact come with (just buy the clips for the other guns) and you can get an 'official' adapter for the Sub-Combat I believe that is really just for appearance sake.
Second, you can get a different spring that will give you three more rounds capacity by converting the actual normal clip.

So, I am guessing you can get a Compact clip (and adapter if you like) for a Sub-Compact then convert that clip with a new spring to take your 13rnd Sub-Compact clip to 20... 13+4(clip)+3(spring). Is all the correct?


----------



## Bonham (Jun 21, 2015)

I have two 15 round Px4 Storm Compact clips for my Px4 Storm Sub Compact and I can say that if you would like a slightly longer grip on your Sub Compact, due to hand size, that the adapter (which spans the distance of the bottom of the grip to the longer clips) is a great help. I do not think I'd like the result of going to the full sized 17 round Px4 Storm. Still, going from 13 to 15 via clip then adding 3 more rounds with a spring is going to get me to 18 rounds with a fairly concealable gun. Considering I carry a spare, I suspect the odds of my needing more than 36 rounds is pretty slim.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe you can switch back to a 92/96 open frame and go belt fed......


----------

